# More Tbh Mite Data -- A Must Read



## BWrangler (Aug 14, 2002)

Hi Guys,

The January 2009 American Bee Journal has a very interesting article on page 63, by Wyatt Mangum.

His North Carolina top bar hive bees have survived for six years without mite treatments. And the mite levels in most of his hives have remained consistently and unusually low.

He's got his own ideas as to why. But don't we all :>)

It's a must read.

Regards
Dennis


----------



## beenovice (Jun 19, 2007)

Bwrangler, any chance of reading this article online for us non-us people


----------

